# please Id C.afra



## Lucian (Aug 21, 2006)

not sure, have nice color








[/URL]



[/img]


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Where did u get them? Before u compare pics and take a guess, try and find out through the supplier.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

May not be a cynotilapia.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

Pseudotropheus elongatus Mphanga


----------



## Lucian (Aug 21, 2006)

jjleetest thanks very much, i found a pic and match, i guess that they label was wrong. I got them from a good LFS.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely talk to the LFS, there are a couple similar _Ps. elongatus_ types out there so don't automatically assume that Mpanga is the location.

Also, there have been some _Ps. elongatus_ species recently reclassified to _Cynotilapia_. Talk to the LFS and let us know if you find anything else out.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

There is something different about that fish. It may be more beneficial to post another pic when it is more relaxed. Should have alot more yellow in tail and at the end of dorsal if it is a mpanga. Don't no
Elongatus mpanga in my avatar


----------



## Lucian (Aug 21, 2006)

The male is very relax and stays color, but the female changes

male







[/URL]








[/URL][/img]

female
[/img]

I also have some fry that are about 1.5" will post, 







[/URL]


[/img]


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I must say they really don't look like pure Mpangas. Here are a few pics of mine

2 males









Male









Male and females









Male









Female holding









Female









Old female









I'll let you decide on what your fish are, but i have my doubts. Hope it helps


----------

